# Post a yawning hedgie picture!



## starby

I'm still waiting patiently to capture the much coveted 'tongue sticking out moment' of his yawn!!! I thought it would be fun to see how successful others have been!


----------



## indygo88

So ferocious-looking! :lol:


----------



## EryBee

The middle photo reminds me that in the wild these little guys are capable of eating scorpions.


----------



## NoDivision

I witnessed my first hedgie yawn last night, it was so adorable I squealed a little XD Hopefully I'll capture it soon.


----------



## PJM

I have been desperately trying to get a yawning picture!
I love yours! The first one reminds me of Calvin from Calvin & Hobbs. His expressions whenever he would eat his Mom's cooking! :lol: 
And the 2nd looks like he's gonna take a hunk out of you! Love them all!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

:lol: Those are all very cool looking! Good camera skills!


----------



## QuinntonsMom

I've never been able to capture a yawn on camera because I'm too busy squealing over how cute it is to actually take a picture. I love how they pull their eyebrows down before they yawn. They look like lions! Great pics.


----------



## goodbyemailbox

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/4976563471_1fbd0776b2_b.jpg

This is Juice Box. He was yawning during a video I took of him so this picture is just a still frame from that, but it's still kinda funny looking.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That made me laugh so hard, I loved it lol Yours looks so similar to my hedgie Sandra


----------



## starby

I love the still frame! I want to catch Wimbley with his tongue out so bad but I know if I started recording a video he wouldn't yawn until after I gave up! haha. So evasive!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Hahaha! That still frame is awesome!!!! :lol:


----------



## PJM

Juicebox looks awesome in that picture! I have tried to take video of Cholla so we could get a still frame. Alas, he will yawn like 5 great times a night, unless the camera is on. Then it's nothing. AND we're watching Hachi, so Cholla's doing nothing but sleep & I'm bawling like a baby. 
PS. I'm going to stop watching a moving at the happy part. That movie messed me up, couldn't even explain it to a girlfriend without crying again. :roll:


----------



## pammie

here is my scary looking pharaoh mid yawn:


----------



## MomLady

LOL  

Pharoah looks like a vampire!

I never have my camera when Nara does something cute. 

She did yawn the other night and stuck out her tongue. Wow that's a long tongue they have.

:lol: 

Donna


----------



## PJM

Pharaoh reminds me of a cute little bat. I mean that in a good way! He is so neat looking - I really like him. And the picture is awesome!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

What a set of teeth Pharoah has! I am loving this thread! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela

I looove Pharoah, he's so cool and exotic-looking. <3 I want to hug him. I also find it sort of odd that Egyptian Long-Eareds can breed with the Europeans, I would have thought it would be impossible. Weird! The result was cute, though. Lookit those big ol' ears!


----------



## pammie

i dont know for sure that is what he is no one seems to know for sure but thats our best guess at the moment.


----------



## LizardGirl

OMG! How did I miss this? Best picture, like, EVER.


----------



## Tomato

Wow, when out of context they do look scary! I've seen them yawn too and they look real cute... hard to have the camera ready sometimse.


----------



## spastic_jedi

I LOVE THIS THREAD! :lol:


----------



## Littlefootsmama

I wish I could catch mine yawning! I think my camera is too slow for yawn pictures. I love seeing everyone else's though! Their tongues are incredibly long!


----------



## hedgieMate

Here's a clip from Geoffrey's album. My apology for its poor quality - I was just learning how to use the movie function on my digital camera at the time. Out-of-focus or not, I'm grateful that his yawn was captured on video so that I can watch it over and over again even after he's gone (we miss you very much, G...  )


*- G's Yawn*


----------



## fracturedcircle

amazing thread!

my boys never yawn in my presence.


----------

